# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ > [Πικάπ] Ανακατασκευή ράδιο-πικάπ Weltfunk 2068

## jdm

Γεία χαρά σε όλους.
Πριν από κάποια χρόνια έπεσε στα χέρια μου ένα παλιό ράδιο-πικάπ *Weltfunk 2068* κατασκευής του 1967.
Η Weltfunk ήταν εταιρεία της ανατολικής Γερμανίας και εκείνη την εποχή είχε αρκετά μοντέλα ραδιοφώνων,
ράδιο-πικάπ κ.λ.π. στην γκάμα της.
Όταν το παρέλαβα μου έκανε εντύπωση το πολύ όμορφο έπιπλο από ξύλο καρυδιάς που είχε, το οποίο όμως είχε σχεδόν καταστραφεί από την υγρασία και την 
κακή μεταχείρηση.

Παραδόξως το ραδιόφωνο και το πικάπ [philips 22gc035-72] ήταν σε σχετικά καλύτερη κατάσταση και χωρίς ανάλογες φθορές.
Ξεκίνησα την προσπάθεια από το πικαπ της philips το οποίο μετά από καλό καθαρισμό, λίπανση και
αντικατάσταση της βελόνας της κεφαλής, τέθηκε ξανά σε λειτουργία.

Στο κομάτι του ραδιοφώνου τα πράμματα ήταν πιο δύσκολα. Εκεί είχαν αφαιρεθεί όλες οι λυχνίες, είχαν
κοπεί πολλά καλώδια [του μετ/στη εξόδου, του επιλογέα
τάσης δικτύου κ.λ.π.], επίσης είχε σπάσει η τροχαλια του
μεταβλητού των am και έλειπε το σκοινί κίνησης του.
Ευτυχώς δεν είχαν πειραχτεί ρυθμίσεις, πηνία κ.λ.π. .
Μετά από καλό και προσεκτικό καθαρισμό εδικά των
μεταγωγών διακοπτών και αφού αλλάχτηκαν οι πυκνωτές χάρτου [πού ήταν όλοι εκτός ορίων ανοχής]ξεκίνησε η προσπάθεια αποκατάστασης.
Στη συνέχεια με την πολύτιμη βοήθεια ενός φίλου, [που δυστυχώς πρόσφατα έφυγε από την ζωή], παλιού καλού τεχνίτη ηλεκτρονικού αποκαταστήσαμε σχεδόν τις καλωδιώσεις και εντοπίσαμε την σειρά των λυχνιών,[ecc85, ech81, ebf89, el 84, η ανορθώτρια ez80 και η ενδεικτική em84].
Μας δυσκόλεψε ιδιαίτερα η προενισχύτρια για την el84
και έπειτα από μετρήσεις στις τάσεις και παίρνοντας
δεδομένα από διάφορα databooks λυχνιών καταλήξαμε 
στην ec80 [τρίοδος προενισχύτρια] που χρησιμοποιούνταν 
σε συνδυασμό με την el 84 σε ραδιόφωνα εκείνης της 
εποχής.
Η ec80 είναι σχετικά σπάνια και παραγγέλθηκε μια καινούργια mullard μέσω διαδικτύου [κόστησε περίπου 45ε].
Αλλά;

Άφου τοποθετήθηκαν όλες οι λυχνίες βάλαμε επιτέλους σε λειτουργία το ραδιόφωνο, το οποίο συντόνιζε κανονικά όμως ο ήχος ήταν πολύ χαμηλός και ''πνιγμένος''. 
Έλεχτηκαν ξανά οι καλωδιώσεις, ο μετ/της εξόδου, το
ποτενσιόμετρο της έντασης, αλλά το πρόβλημμα παρέμενε.
Έχοντας υπόψιν την πρακτική των κατασκευαστών εκείνης της εποχής που συχνά συνεργαζόταν με κοινά σασσί ραδιοφώνων κ.λ.π., προσπαθήσαμε να βρούμε αντίστοιχο σχέδιο σε μοντέλα της επίσης εταιρείας ανατολικής Γερμανίας R.F.T.
Πρόσφατα στο πολύ καλό site www.nvhr.nl ανακαλύψαμε επιτέλους το service manual για το συγκεκριμένο ραδιόφωνο το οποίο χρησιμοποιούνταν  και στο μοντέλο *saalburg 5170* της* R.F.T*. ή  με την επωνυμία της *Stern.* 
Διαπιστώσαμε τελικά ότι το  λάθος ήταν στην ec80 γιατί η σωστή λυχνία είναι ή eabc80 η οποία χρησιμοποιείται εδώ για αποδιαμορφώση-οδηγήση προενισχύση.
Το ραδιόφωνο επιτέλους δούλεψε πολύ καλά και ο ήχος του από την el84 είναι εξαιρετικός.
αυτά τα... λίγα για αρχή.

----------

tiger135 (12-07-12)

----------


## PARKER

Πολύ καλή δουλειά!!!
Απίστευτη καθαριότητα, στα εξαρτήματα και στη πλακέτα, λαμποκοπάνε όλα!!!!!
Πως το καθάρισες; Εγώ για το PHILIPS B3X90U χρησιμοποίησα spray γενικού καθαρισμού, μπατονέτες, οινόπνευμα, ajax, οδοντόβουρτσα κλπ αλλά τη γλύτσα πάνω από τα υλικά και τη πλακέτα δε κατάφερα να τη βγάλω. 
Επόμενο project ένα ραδιοπικάπ H3X78A. Το ραδιόφωνο δουλεύει αλλά με πολύ βόμβο. (Προφανώς πυκνωτές) Θα το ανοίξω πιθανόν αυτό το Σαββατοκύριακο να δω τι παίζει από καλωδιώσεις κλπ.
Πάντως το δικό σου αν παίζει τόσο ωραία όσο ωραία το καθάρισες, θαύμα!!!

----------


## jdm

Καλημέρα
Η ομορφία και η κομψότητα σε όλο της το μεγαλείο..

WELTFUNK RADIO 14.jpgWELTFUNK RADIO 13.jpgWELTFUNK RADIO 12.jpg

Φανταστείτε το σκηνικό, ένα ραδιόφωνο να σε έχει παιδέψει αρκετά, για χρόνια να περιμένει την σειρά του, επιτέλους να βρίσκεις τη λύση και πατώντας το διακόπτη
να ακούς στο ''δεύτερο πρόγραμμα'' σε πεντακάθαρο κρυστάλινο ήχο BB king και ''the thrill is gone''.
Το άφησα όπως ήταν, έκλεισα όλα τα φώτα, έβαλα
ένα ποτό και απολάμβανα muddy waters και peter green.
Τα ενδεικτικά της κλίμακας φώτιζαν τις μπάντες με τις
ανά τον κόσμο πόλεις, αλλά και το εσωτερικό του ραδιοφώνου, το νήμα των λυχνιών αχνοέφεγγε και η
em84 πρασίνιζε ανάλογα με τον συντονισμό.
Σκέτη πανδαισία.

Φίλε Στάθη το καθάρισα πρίν από χρόνια, θυμάμε ότι
στην αρχή χρησιμοποίησα αζαχ στο κλασσικό μπλέ
μπουκάλι, στην συνέχεια καθαρό οινόπνευμα και
καθαρή βενζίνη και *πολύ χαμηλή* πίεση αέρα.
Στο τέλος χρησιμοποίησα τα εξαιρετικά spray καθαρισμού της philips. Το μπλε μπουκάλι για καθαρισμό σε διακόπτες, βάσεις λυχνιών, κινούμενα μέρη κ.λ.π.
και το κόκκινο για καθαρισμό-λίπανση ποτενσιόμετρων, 
διακοπτών, μηχανικών μερών κ.λ.π.
Δυστυχώς η philips εδώ και χρόνια έχει σταματήσει την
παραγωγή τους, στην αγορά τώρα κυκλοφορούν κάποια
σχεδόν παρόμοια με την επωνυμία ''perfect'' και είναι
αρκετά καλά, χωρίς όμως να αγγίζουν την ποιότητα
αυτών της philips.

----------


## jdm

Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα σε όλους.
Το  συγκεκριμένο ράδιο-πικάπ όπως τα περισσότερα της εποχής είχε διάταξη 
δύο μεγαφώνων με tweeter, τα  οποία  ειχάν ολοκληρωτικά καταστραφεί. Δοκίμασα δύο οβάλ της grundig  και επίσης δύο οβάλ της saba με καλά αποτελέσματα.
Εκεί  όμως που ο ήχος είναι καταπληκτικός είναι με τα 8'' AD 80400/W8 της
philips σε συνδυασμό με τα tweeter AD 11810 T8 της ίδιας εταιρείας.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 34669Συνημμένο Αρχείο 34670Συνημμένο Αρχείο 34671Συνημμένο Αρχείο 34672

Μερικές φωτογραφίες ακόμα

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 34673Συνημμένο Αρχείο 34674
EABC80-EC80.jpgPHILIPS PHONOGRAF 22GC035-72 [5].jpg

Υπάρχει η σκέψη, αφού το original έπιπλο είναι μάλλον αδύνατο να επισκευαστεί,
να χρησιμοποιηθεί αυτό ως πρωτότυπο και κατασκευαστεί ένα καινούργιο,
τότε θα παρουσιαστεί ως ολοκληρωμένο εγχείρημα..

----------

